# Vertrauenswürdiger online shop??



## tommy6 (26 Juli 2010)

Bitte weiss jemand ob KareemsKicks.com ein seriöser shop ist??? 
ich möchte Jordan Schuhe bestellen und wurde von einer site betrogen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht wem ich trauen kann und wie ich es herausfinden kann. Danke...


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertrauenswürdiger online shop??*

anonym registriert und  ohne  Impressum = ganz schlechte Voraussetzung 

Wie bist du auf die  Adresse gekommen/gestoßen?  per Spam?

Welche Bezahlungsbedingungen möglich sind, erfährt man  wohl erst nach Anmeldung. 

Ich würde dort nicht kaufen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertrauenswürdiger online shop??*

Sieht nach der gleichen Bande aus wie bei dem Shop der Dich betrogen hat. Keine Adresse, kein Impressum, keine Telefonnummer, anonym registriert.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Ghost 2007 (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertrauenswürdiger online shop??*

Zitat:

"If you are located outside of North America, we accept Western Union as a payment method."

Damit wäre mein Interesse schlagartig auf Null gefallen.


----------

